# Premium Infinity Mediaset. Da Dicembre



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

*Mediaset Premium* sta per lanciare un *nuovo servizio* riservato ai propri abbonati: *Premium Infinity*. Dal prossimo Dicembre 2013 il nuovo servizio porterà bel *5000 film su Tv, Pc, Tablet, Console e Xbox*. E ci saranno diverse prime tv, tra le quali L'uomo d'acciaio e Les Miserables.


----------



## iceman. (3 Luglio 2013)

Ma se io ho solo il pacchetto calcio, posso comunque considerarmi abbonato?


----------



## Frikez (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se io ho solo il pacchetto calcio, posso comunque considerarmi abbonato?



Mhm dubito sia gratuito, dovrai integrarlo al pacchetto completo


----------

